

How Americans Lost Trust in Our Greatest Institutions - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/print/2012/04/how-americans-lost-trust-in-our-greatest-institutions/256163/

======
kijin
It's a bit of a stretch to group banks, Catholic churches, public schools, and
city councils under the same heading of "Our Greatest Institutions". It's not
even clear that their alleged decline has a common cause.

Having said that, I cautiously welcome our newfound lack of trust in these
institutions. We have often given too much trust to those who hardly deserve
it. Let them wither for another decade or two, hopefully to be replaced by a
new set of open, global, and decentralized institutions.

